# v6 versus v8 pros and cons



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

Looking at 2 2006 and 2008 Chevy vans. One with the v6 and one the v8. What are the pros and cons? Gas mileage, power, reliability. We would occasionally pull a 3500 pound lift. Thanks


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

V8, one ton. Once you load it up with all the stuff, a six cyl, or a 3/4 ton will burn up just as much gas as running smooth on a 3500. 

Get upgraded aftermarket brake pads put on, and if you can swing it, get an extended warranty for the stupid door and window hardware..... 


The rest is smooth sailing.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with Mac. There is no advantage with a loaded down 6cyl.


----------



## WNCsparks (May 1, 2011)

V8 all the way. Save the V6 for the guys that run Cat-5 all day.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Go with the V8.. better to have more power so engine has to work less to meet your driving needs..

You don't spend $20,000+ for a van and worry about the gas mileage.. IMO


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

V8 one ton it is. Humor me here. I was thinking a 3/4 ton would be fine. Is it the brakes, suspension or the power that a one ton has?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

garfield said:


> V8 one ton it is.


Seriously, just don't forget what I said about the door stuff. Cheap ass plastic parts. Not like Ford doors at all, but the engine runs way better and longer so.......


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

I had a 3500 Express with the small V8 up untill May. Loved the van. Had plenty of power and it held up great. I put 80,000 miles on this truck, new tires at 50k and other than a transmission flush and oil changes it was low maintance. Still had the original brake pads and they had 25% left.

Charlie


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Diesel v8.......better than gas.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Diesel v8.......better than gas.



I know that use to be true, but not sure it is anymore. At least on the new diesels.

MPG is less than they use to be, and regular maintenance (oil and filters) costs are a lot more than a gasser.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> I know that use to be true, but not sure it is anymore. At least on the new diesels.
> 
> MPG is less than they use to be, and regular maintenance (oil and filters) costs are a lot more than a gasser.


That's probably true, I've been running a 02 7.3 ford, still running strong w/ 220,000 miles. Only getting 11 - 12 mpg at 8200 gvw.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

One of my vans is a V6. The others are V8. Definately go with the V8. The V6 is under powered.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> One of my vans is a V6. The others are V8. Definately go with the V8. The V6 is under powered.


Had a job in West VA, the V6 could not pull the hills loaded, V8 struggled but got the job done.

My Dodge straight 6 Diesel ran like clockwork and did not even groan, under more load than either van.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I will not use sub 5 liter engine class that is too small for most purpose in full size van useage 5.3 and larger engine will handle ok that for gaz engines but for diesel it is useally not a issue due they have alot more toqure than gaz burners.

I have older diesel truck back in state side they can really pull the load with reasonable fuel milage compared to gaz unit for amost same payload { I useally get about 18 unloaded and about 13 or so loaded try that with gaz burners they will not match unloaded mileage but loaded they never get really out of single digit but low double digits is pretty common.}

Even our European verison there are few guys I know they will install a Américian diesel engine { useally Cummins or IHC and few case Duramax } due they have heck far more toqure than European specs and they run much lower T/min as well that is our extra bonus due they get little better fuel milage as well

I have Renault Service Master truck oringally came with V-6 diesel and end up shoehorning a Duramax now that is Fu&king insane power.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

You load up a V6 and you will use just as much gas and that Engine will not last have to do all that work it makes no sense to buy a work truck with a mid sized sedan Engine.

A 1 ton with a V8 will get the job done and will last twice as long as a 3/4 ton and a v6


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> You load up a V6 and you will use just as much gas and that Engine will not last have to do all that work it makes no sense to buy a work truck with a mid sized sedan Engine.
> 
> A 1 ton with a V8 will get the job done and will last twice as long as a 3/4 ton and a v6


The other thing is that with V-8 one tonne they last much longer and quieter and you do not have to to stand or smash the gaz pedel to floorboard as you guys say either " hammer down to firewall " or " full tilt "

I have overheated a V-6 gaz pretty fast due I was pulling pretty good load and it got very hot due it ran near wide open throttle for pretty long time.

But what you guys need is plenty toqure that what it get the dammed thing moving then deal with CV { HP } next.

Not like the old school big block gaz motour they were nice with very nice power band but drink fuel like there is no tommrow.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Some things I don't pay attention to around here but some I sure do. When Marc from France starts talking vehicles, I listen up. He sure knows his stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

An EC I worked for back in 05 for a short time in NJ issued me a v6 van. I killed it in a matter of a month. Go with the v8.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> The other thing is that with V-8 one tonne they last much longer and quieter and you do not have to to stand or smash the gaz pedel to floorboard as you guys say either " hammer down to firewall " or " full tilt "
> 
> I have overheated a V-6 gaz pretty fast due I was pulling pretty good load and it got very hot due it ran near wide open throttle for pretty long time.
> 
> ...


Put that hammer dowm, Smokeys on your tail and he won't stop till your in jail.:laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

garfield said:


> V8 one ton it is. Humor me here. I was thinking a 3/4 ton would be fine. Is it the brakes, suspension or the power that a one ton has?


It's all of it, the 1-ton has better brakes, and better suspension, also a heavier rated axle. It's engineered to do the work.

You can get by with a 3/4-ton, but for the money, the 1-ton is the way to go. Like others have said, it will break less.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Put that hammer dowm, Smokeys on your tail and he won't stop till your in jail.:laughing:


Reminds me of that movie Convoy, " This here's the rubber duck and we aint gonna pay no toll. We crashed the gate doing 98 sayin let them truckers roll. "

I wouldn't bother at all with the V6, just too little power for a fully stocked van.

The 1 ton has better brakes and suspension. Should have a better tow package too.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Diesel v8.......better than gas.


That is all we run right now, have about 12 -14 of them.

I am not finding any advantage, the up keep is much more expensive and now all of them are creeping into six digit mileage I expect the normal other issues like alternators, water pumps, power steering pumps, heater cores etc.

If I have any input with next ones they will be V-8 gas.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> That is all we run right now, have about 12 -14 of them.
> 
> I am not finding any advantage, the up keep is much more expensive and now all of them are creeping into mileage I expect the normal other issues like alternators, water pumps, power steering pumps, heater cores etc.
> 
> If I have any input with next ones they will be V-8 gas.


 I have no clue how the latest diesels hold up, but the older ones where great investments. I normally burn out gas engines by 150k, I had a 97 e250 new and that v8 was tired by 70k. The international 7.3 was the best thing out there since 1989. The Chevy 4 bolt main 350 was the best gas engine money can buy. Unfortunately, they have passed on and been replaced with modular engines and EPA junk oil burners.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

V-8 is still just a starting point, you can get a big or small V-8 and you can get a heavy or light 3/4 ton. We have a mix of vans, mostly GM, all are 3/4 ton, some have 6 lug wheels and some have 8 lug wheels. Look a the sticker on the door post for capacities, they very greatly.
I load my van to maximum volume before weight capacity so a light 3/4 ton works for me, a 1 ton rides too rough for the back roads in this area.
They make many sizes because every user has different requirements. Figure what you need and buy that.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We seem to get by rough estimates 150-200k from a gas engine and 250-300 from our diesels.

My Dodge Diesel is in the shop bill, $4,700.00. AC compressor, drive shaft, AC duct came apart and other stuff but nothing related to the engine.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> We seem to get by rough estimates 150-200k from a gas engine and 250-300 from our diesels.


I have no doubt that we could get that life from the engine, I just wonder how much we will have spent keeping everything connected to it working.


----------



## Foestauf (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure if Ford is offering it on their vans or not since I am a truck guy, however the new Ford V6 Eco boost is supposed to be the bees knees. a V6 fuel economy with 315hp or so. Turbo charged, not sure how will a turbo motor will be treating you after 150k miles though.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I have no doubt that we could get that life from the engine, I just wonder how much we will have spent keeping everything connected to it working.


Diesel wise with the Dodge I have had few issues. But the gas vans from Ford have been very reliable. 

I think the issue is the added cost upfront of diesel over gas, and the added expense of diesel over gas. Then if something does go out on the engine the cost over a gas unit. 

As most know I hate Sprinters. THose POS’s cost me dearly. 

I was talking to the Dodge diesel mechanic and he told me they are POS’s, He hates everything about them and the fact that customers have to keep coming back.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

If you get a diesel, don't get the Ford 6.0L engine, they have had a lot of problems with the fuel rail area of it. My nephew had a truck with that engine, and spent over 5k just trying to keep it running. He isn't the kind of kid to beat on it really either. 

He brought it to a mechanic, the guy said" it's probably this," answer: already did that. ( Oh rings, injectors, glow plugs, etc.) till there was only one thing left. Did that last thing, and after a day, there was again, no off idle power. Sold it, bought a van.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

brian john said:


> I was talking to the Dodge diesel mechanic and he told me they are POS’s, He hates everything about them and the fact that customers have to keep coming back.


That's the first time I heard that about the sprinters.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

brian john said:


> Diesel wise with the Dodge I have had few issues. But the gas vans from Ford have been very reliable.
> 
> I think the issue is the added cost upfront of diesel over gas, and the added expense of diesel over gas. Then if something does go out on the engine the cost over a gas unit.
> 
> ...


I have a E350 ford o2 5.4 gas. Never seen the hook of a tow truck up to it's current 110k. My diesel saw the hook the week before last when it burst a HP oil line. Bad workmanship during a relief valve replacement caused it. However the repair was only $350.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A quick google.

http://www.norcalcars.com/comparisons/GasDieselTruckComparison.aspx


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I got a v6 diesle and I get around 17 mpg. Not fantastic but not 12.... V6 gas would be a huge mistake imo...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Who wants to hear a bunch of ball bearings in a dryer when they stop at a red light.. silence is golden.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> Who wants to hear a bunch of ball bearings in a dryer when they stop at a red light.. silence is golden.. :thumbsup:


 Or a kick ass stereo with a sound tube and bass speakers to silence engine noise will do.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

It doesn't help that the first time Chevy used the v6 they still put in the vans was 1985..


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Techy said:


> It doesn't help that the first time Chevy used the v6 they still put in the vans was 1985..


I know that the 4.3 is a reliable motor, but really GM, 26 years? I used to work for a company with a variety of 6 cylinder light duty 3/4 ton vans. They all got miserable mileage, and miserable acceleration, accompanied by miserable wear on the suspensions and brakes.

The last GM v-6 I drove there was brand new, and the motor sounded and felt like it meant business and was going to do something:thumbup:, about 200 rpm before it upshifted and bogged down again:laughing:.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

captkirk said:


> I got a v6 diesle and I get around 17 mpg. Not fantastic but not 12.... V6 gas would be a huge mistake imo...


I average 21 in my Dodge Straight 6, not towing a trailer. Went to West VA towing 2 weeks ago dropped to 14 MPG, in the big hills.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You wouldn't really know the sprinter was diesel unless you asked. Couple of small wiring issues that were cleared up under warranty. Have a good sprinter tech here. No doubt oil and fuel filter changes are expensive, but done every 10,000 miles so not that often. Maybe newer gas engines are similar in mileage. Still love the van, but only 32000 miles or so.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I got an 07 and I love it. Having worked out of pretty much everything on the road except for a grumman, the sprinter offers all the things I need. Not having to bend over all the time to get stuff really saves your back a lot of stress, and you don't have to climb in and jump out of like most box trucks.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There is a simple trick to extend the life of any van well beyond the norm. Install a carter bypass oil filter system. It is not a hoax, it really keeps the inside of the engine cleaner and helps it to last. Gasoline engines with them have been documented lasting 3-4 hundred thousand miles.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> You wouldn't really know the sprinter was diesel unless you asked. so.



I have owned 3 Sprinters I spit on them, every chance I get.

A good idea that turned out to be expensive CRAP on 4 wheels.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

brian john said:


> I have owned 3 Sprinters I spit on them, every chance I get.
> 
> A good idea that turned out to be expensive CRAP on 4 wheels.


 no way dude....your guys probably beat on them because they are not US made..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

captkirk said:


> no way dude....your guys probably beat on them because they are not US made..


If they are not made here why buy them?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

garfield said:


> V8 one ton it is. Humor me here. I was thinking a 3/4 ton would be fine. Is it the brakes, suspension or the power that a one ton has?


I will make a quick run down diffrence between the 3/4'er et a tonne unit 

• Tire typically at E rated on one tonnes while 3/4 are typically D rated { some case C rated so watch out on that one }

• Brakes typically on one tonnes are larger than 3/4 this is true on rear end either in disc or drum brakes format due I know my 3/4 HD diesel truck I have it will have same parts as a tonne will have beside the dual wheel verison will even have larger one { not always the case }

• Suspension generally more stiffer on one tonne but they really improve the empty ride than old schools springs were used to be and most hevey 3/4 et tonne genrally will have towing package included { that is standard for most diesel units but gaz it is optional package } due larger raditour larger transmmison oil cooler and larger alternator plus trailer wiring harness set up ready { avce electrique brakes for trailer if used } 

• one tonnes genrally have second to largest engine as standard item { if fleet order they can sway with smaller engine with SPO not RPO*} 

Cost between 3/4 et tonne units is not much diffrence just couple hundred Euros the most with gaz verison but for diesel they will only come in tonne verison not in 3/4 tonne verison. { Sprinter can come in 3/4 or tonne But Renault will come all three verison and mine is on tonne verison with 4X4 option } 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

brian john said:


> I have owned 3 Sprinters I spit on them, every chance I get.
> 
> A good idea that turned out to be expensive CRAP on 4 wheels.


Ya are not alone with this and with European verison the major issue what I know allready is transmisson once they trashed out they are freaking expensive to replace the customer of mine he have one and told me it was little over 4200 Euros to replace that SOB tranmisson. { automatique verison have few major quriks but manaual is not a major issue but only weak link is pressure plate that it. }



captkirk said:


> no way dude....your guys probably beat on them because they are not US made..


The Sprinter and Frightliner both have simauir issue with European verison few did have no issue at all however just want to give you a head up the early verison is unibody set up { only on 3/4 or lighter verison while one tonner and up are full framed the later model went full framed reguardless of tonne classes the key reason why is to keep the body straight with full load in there }

Merci,
Marc


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Brian, what years did you have? 07 and up are different beasts. I don't know if the older ones were more prone to trouble or not. Mine doesn't get worked to hard and its also the family car. I would have gone with the regular van or box truck if it met my needs. It has a bench for the kids and behind that as much room as a regular van that you could stand up in. I have a long way to go before I trade this one in, hopefully it will continue to operate well.


----------



## Foestauf (Jan 5, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Brian, what years did you have? 07 and up are different beasts. I don't know if the older ones were more prone to trouble or not. Mine doesn't get worked to hard and its also the family car. I would have gone with the regular van or box truck if it met my needs. It has a bench for the kids and behind that as much room as a regular van that you could stand up in. I have a long way to go before I trade this one in, hopefully it will continue to operate well.


I concur I used to maintain a fleet of 8 3500 Sprinters. They were very nice to work with and some had 0 problems, others was like WTF...
But thats what a warranty is for, do not pass up the warranty of these machines.

I have also heard the newer ones are good, used to work with a guy who owned an 09 2500 for work and he had no problems, said he commonly drove all over southern US.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I had the 05 Ford diesel and had all kinds of problems. Once I found a Ford diesel guy who knew how to work on them, it was better. Had the brakes fail and the engine started to use coolant, so I decided it was time for something else. It definitely had more power than the Sprinter, but that was about the only advantage.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

B4T said:


> Who wants to hear a bunch of ball bearings in a dryer when they stop at a red light.. silence is golden.. :thumbsup:


 I had a Jeep Liberty with a 2.8 litre turbo diesel. It turned a lot of heads driving down the street, when it was cold. They only sold two model years of them in this country. They're still building them, but only for export.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Diesel v8.......better than gas.


I know it has been said before, but that just does not seem to be the case anymore.

The EPA has forced so much crap on the new diesel engines it should be criminal.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

captkirk said:


> no way dude....your guys probably beat on them because they are not US made..


THe Sprinter Mech at my local Dodge dealer agree’s with me.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

acro said:


> I know it has been said before, but that just does not seem to be the case anymore.
> 
> The EPA has forced so much crap on the new diesel engines it should be criminal.


That's why I keep my 02 alive, frequent oil changes and maintanance . I like pollution, black death pummeling out of my tailpipe, my way of giving back to NY what it's given to me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> my way of giving back to NY what it's given to me.



MAybe like a magnet you draw the problems you have??????


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> MAybe like a magnet you draw the problems you have??????


Like the guy I used to work with, who was convinced that police were picking on him every time he got pulled over... in his rust bucket with no muffler and one tail light. He didn't understand why he got a drunk in public citation after he fell down stepping over a curb... after all, he was being responsible and walking home. :laughing:


----------

